# MTB: Nepaug, Sunday 6/14/09 7AM



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

Just throwing this out there.  I'm going to be doing a local, early ride on Sunday if anyone wants to join me.  I need to be done by 10:30, so it won't be anything crazy.  I was thinking of going somewhere other than Nass, but I'll probably stick to familiar ground again this week.  Might ride out of Stone for a change of pace.  I plan on rolling at around 7am.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Nepaug?


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

7am - 10:30  not a bad window, good amount of time for some decent riding!


Will check my availability ..  and tag along if I am free.. wherever.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

Nepaug would be good.  Do you think we can piece together a decent ~3 hour ride?  I guess it doesn't have to last 3 hours, I'm just trying to maximize the time I have.  Coming home late is not an option.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nepaug would be good.  Do you think we can piece together a decent ~3 hour ride?  I guess it doesn't have to last 3 hours, I'm just trying to maximize the time I have.  Coming home late is not an option.



Kinda why I suggested Nepaug. The ride could be done in 2 hours, but some extra time would give us time to session junk and maybe check out some free riders.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Kinda why I suggested Nepaug. The ride could be done in 2 hours, but some extra time would give us time to session junk and maybe check out some free riders.



Sounds good to me, Nepaug it is.  7am at the lot in the woods.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

In!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2009)

I should be there. Anyone have a good handle on the place to lead us around?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

We should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Trev (Jun 11, 2009)

OUT 

Kids for Sat night..   Sunday am ride this week is a no go.

Looking to ride Fri RAW, Sat am, Sun pm, Mon RAW  - weather permitting etc etc etc..


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2009)

Bummer Trev, next time.


----------



## Trev (Jun 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bummer Trev, next time.



Yeap! Working out the deets with the soon to be X wife. Trying to get the whole weekend shuffle down pat so that I have a few Sundays available here and there. Not like the season is close to ending, but I feel I am missing out already 

I am seriously addicted to this damn sport..  almost as bad as I was with Heroine, but that's another story for another day... :-o


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys figure a route out or are we going to wing it? Looking to go big since i'll be riding one of skidmarks demo bikes.










By big I mean maybe 2 out of the 3 deli slicer jumps!


----------



## severine (Jun 12, 2009)

Are you planning on returning that thing whole? :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You guys figure a route out or are we going to wing it? Looking to go big since i'll be riding one of skidmarks demo bikes.
> 
> 
> By big I mean maybe 2 out of the 3 deli slicer jumps!



What are you demo'g?


There are 4 hits on deli slicer, first three are pretty easy but the approach and landing on last one kind of suck


----------



## 2knees (Jun 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> You guys figure a route out or are we going to wing it? Looking to go big since i'll be riding one of skidmarks demo bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn i want to be a witness to this madness!

get er done jeff, i'm counting on you.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

mr. Evil said:


> what are you demo'g?



View attachment 2675


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> View attachment 2675



nice wheels. I would love to see Pat rock that thing


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> nice wheels. I would love to see Pat rock that thing



Thanks, I gabbed that along with my 199? Rockhopper fs from my Dads basement the other day.

I got a 2008 Giant Reign 0 to demo
View attachment 2676


----------



## Greg (Jun 12, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I got a 2008 Giant Reign 0 to demo
> View attachment 2676



Flight Simulator here you come!!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2009)

seqwqweet ride jeff!!!

wwe'll get that shjit airborne in no tie3m!!  yeaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what kind of shape the trails will be in after all the rain we've had?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 13, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of shape the trails will be in after all the rain we've had?



I have heard that place takes a while to dry out. I would ask over on CF


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2009)

Neighborhood party tonight. Bike's already loaded, but it's a safe bet that I'll be hungover tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Which lot? Down by the road?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2009)

Park in the woods down the dirt road.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2009)

Is the dirt road smooth enough to get a car up now without bottoming out? Does the vw clear it/
?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Is the dirt road smooth enough to get a car up now without bottoming out? Does the vw clear it/
> ?



Yes, just take it slow.  I'm very cautious about where I'll drive my car since it has a low hanging aluminum oil pan that's known to get destroyed on obstacles, but I'll drive it in there.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2009)

It's currently pouring, and looks to continue through most of the night.  I don't think Nepaug is a good option for tomorrow.  I'm either going to skip riding tomorrow, or maybe ride out of Stone.


----------



## Greg (Jun 13, 2009)

I could be down with Stone Road. I'll check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Your Ride B, make the call.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2009)

It's currently pouring out here.  Looks like it'll probably clear by 7, but with how much rain we got overnight I can't imagine the trails will be in very good shape.  I'm going to bail in the name of trail preservation.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2009)

ok, heavy rain here for the past 45 minutes.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2009)

Back to bed. Maybe this afternoon/evening....


----------

